# User für PHP und Apache



## Pestilence (24. Mai 2006)

Grüsse,
ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit meinem Webserver.

Ich habe seit gestern von Suse 9.0 auf Suse 9.3 (wurde für einige Dienste benötigt) geupdated.

Soweit funktioniert alles wunderbar, nur die VirtualHosts machen mir noch etwas kopfzerbrechen.

Ich habe 3 VHosts auf Apache 2.0.53 und PHP 5.0.3, und alle lassen sich wunderbar ansprechen und dank proFTPD (die Owner der Ordner sind also FTP Accs) kann ich wunderbar auf die 3 "Webs" zugreifen.

Nur wenn ich nun von PHP eine Datei erzeugen lasse wird die logisch vom Apacheuser wwwrun:www erstellt.

Nun können die anderen Scripte da natürlich nicht rein schreiben, und das ist auch schon das Problem weil das Script (ftpuser1:ftp) nix mit dem erstellten Script test.php (wwwrun:www) anfangen kann.

Hat da wer eine Idee wie man das lösen könnte?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Mai 2006)

Hi Pestilence,

du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
1) Entweder über einen cronjob, der alle ein- bis zwei Minuten die Owner / Group für alle Webs richtig rekursiv setzt oder aber
2) einen Wrapper einzusetzen, à la suphp.


----------



## Pestilence (24. Mai 2006)

Hmm darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht.
Aber dann müsste ich im Prinzip alles neu kompelieren oder?

Oder wäre es möglich es neben einer normalen php Installation laufen zu lassen?

Über Gruppenrechte wäre da nix zu machen oder ?


----------

